# Which one to go for...i3-2330M or i3-2310M?



## pratikb (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi there,

I am looking to buy a laptop of my brother.. basic use.. Internet, MS Office, CorelDraw.. I have shortlisted 4 laptops... 2 of Sony and 2 of Dell. 


Sony: VPCEG25EN/W - MRP Rs 28,990 /-

Windows 7 (64-Bit)
Intel® Core™ i3-2330M Processor 2.20 GHz
3 MB (L3 Cache)
2 GB (2 GB (SO-DIMM) x 1) DDR3 SDRAM*2 (upgradeable up to 8 GB*3)
320 GB*4 (Serial ATA, 5400 rpm)
Intel® HD Graphics 3000
14 (35.6 cms) wide (WXGA: 1366x768) TFT colour display (VAIO Display, LED backlight)
HDMI Out
WiFi
Web Cam
Touchpad (Gesture supported)
2.3 kg (including the supplied battery)

technology-news/146545-all-about-windows-8-includes-link-download-some-funky-stuffs.html
Sony: VPCEG15EN/B - MRP Rs 29,990 /-

Windows 7 (64-Bit)
Intel® Core™ i3-2310M Processor 2.10 GHz
3 MB (L3 Cache)
2 GB (2 GB (SO-DIMM) x 1) DDR3 SDRAM*2 (upgradeable up to 8 GB*3)
320 GB*4 (Serial ATA, 5400 rpm)
Intel® HD Graphics 3000
14 (35.6 cm) wide (WXGA: 1366x768) TFT colour display (VAIO Display, LED backlight)
HDMI Out
WiFi
Web Cam
Touchpad
2.3 kg

Dell™ Inspiron 14R Laptop - E-Value Code: U540728IN8 - Rs.30,600

2nd generation Intel® Core™ i3-2330M processor 2.20 GHz
Windows 7 (64-bit)
2GB (1 x 2GB) 1 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz
320GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
14.0" HD WLED True-Life Display (1366x768) with LCD Bezel
Intel® HD Graphics 3000 (For ICC)

Dell™ Inspiron 14R Laptop - E-Value Code: U540510IN8 - Rs.32,000

2nd generation Intel® Core™ i3-2310M Processor (2.1GHz, Dual Core, 4T, 3MB L3)
Windows 7 (64-bit)
3GB (1 X 1GB + 1 X 2GB) 2 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz
320GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
14.0" HD WLED True-Life Display (1366x768) with LCD Bezel
Intel® HD Graphics 3000 (For ICC)


Which amongst these is good one?


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 18, 2011)

the specs are more or less same except for the last laptop featuring 3gb ram...processors can be overclocked...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 Laptop Without accessories: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook
HP Notebook HP 430 (Ci5) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Core i5 and bigger HDs, more RAM


----------



## djrocky (Nov 22, 2011)

I am also in similar dilemna.

Which one you did you finalized ?

Another thing, can I get 4 GB RAM instead of 2GB by the manufacturer
I think if I get it installed myself it will void the warranty.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 22, 2011)

djrocky said:


> I am also in similar dilemna.
> 
> Which one you did you finalized ?
> 
> ...



almost all new laptops come with the feature that you can upgrade HDD and RAM WITHOUT voiding the warranty...there is different compartment for changing HDD and RAM...do it yourself if you are confident.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 22, 2011)

A 4GB DDR3 laptop RAM module is available for rs.1500 only. So RAM should not be a concern. And as both Dell and Sony provides extended warranty just check for better build quality. 
IMHO, Inspirons are not that inspiring (looks pathetic). Cant comment on Sony models listed above.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 23, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> the specs are more or less same except for the last laptop featuring 3gb ram...processors can be overclocked...



just keep an eye on cooling, if you are gonna OC


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 23, 2011)

Overclocking a laptop processor? Too risky IMHO


----------

